# 013112 - Control Circuit for Glow Plug Controller 1: Electrical Malfunction



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

_Quote »_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AB HW: 028 101 223 8
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 7550
Coding: 0050071
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
013112 - Control Circuit for Glow Plug Controller 1: Electrical Malfunction
P3338 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 36387 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:11:20
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1050 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.55 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Temperature: 15.3°C
Bin. Bits: 10110000
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I did some search on tdiclub, I tried here as well.
I have heard it is pretty popular. Anyone knows the reason?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 013112 - Control Circuit for Glow Plug Controller 1: Electrical Malfunction (maloosheck)*

See:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=79819
-Uwe-


----------

